# Pregunta sobre variador de frecuencia



## ERNESTO ANDRES (Sep 25, 2007)

Les saludo cordialmente es mi primera vez que redacto un tema ya que en otras ocaciones habia leido tanta información muy buena que tiene este foro de electronica, mi pregunta es respecto  a un variador de frecuencia ya que donde trabajo se planea poner un variador de frecuencia a 20 HZ para que controle una bomba de aire marca siemens modelo viking pump de 3 hP, a 440 VA  mi duda es que el variador  estara aproximada mente unos 50 metros de distancia de donde estara la bomba y no se si podra trabajar al 100 % ¿Tendra alguna perdida de corriente con esa distancia?.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

Como el motor es chico, no creo que halla problemas, pero por regla general el variador debe estar muy cerca del motor.

Ese motor se va a recalentar si funciona permanente a 20Hz.

Pensaste en la hermosa antena de transmision de interferencias que te formara un cable de 50 m conectado a un inverter.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 26, 2007)

Y siendo grande tampoco habra problemas siempre y cuando tomes las medidas oportunas
No es problemático el calentamiento. 
Respecto a la antena: es de suponer que usa cable apantallado
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2007)

Debes utilizar mangera de como minimo 4mm apantallado, aqui en españa ya se utiliza de forma normal. Deberias calcular la caida de tension.



El motor se recalentara bastante, mejor pegale un ventilador como los de PC pero de 220V, ya que las aspas del motor no produciran suficiente caudal


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

Acabo de encontrar algo que me preocupa mucho:

Los 3 estamos de acuerdo, esto puede llegar a se grave ! ! !


----------



## ERNESTO ANDRES (Sep 26, 2007)

Gracias por su atensión y haberce tomado tiempo para contestarme mi duda los tres coinciden en lo mismo tendre que tomar en cuenta en lo que me disen sobre el calentamiento del motor vere si habra la manera de recorrer el variador de frecuencia mas cerca de la bomba.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Lo que te recomienda el tio es lo que se hace normalmente en motores con regimenes de giro muy inferiores al nominal, o sea, es una practica habitual en la industria.


----------



## borreguito2000 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chamaco. Los motores estan diseñados para frecuencias a 60Hz. 
pero si tu motor siempre va a estar a 20 Hz. para que diablos usas un variador. en ese caso sale mas economico usar un REDUCTOR de 3:1.

Un Variador de Frecuencia se usa cuando vas a variar la velocidad de un motor por causas de proceso!


----------



## gpalacios (Jul 6, 2008)

Fijate el manual del inverter que deciden poner.Aveces el fabricante indica colocar bobinas de salida hacia el motor.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 6, 2008)

Por encima de los 10 metros es aconsejable colocar una reactancia de linea antes del motor, para evitar daños por dv/dt que en pocas palabras son voltajes parásitos ocasionados (que pueden llegar a ser hasta mas de 5 veces el voltaje de operacion)por la "antena" que comenta fogonazo, además de que estos dañan prematuramente los rodamientos del motor, y además el bobinado.

Algunos fabricantes de Variadores agregan en el hardware un filtro que convierte la señal de PWM en una señal 100% senosoidal con el sacrificio de que es más costoso el variador.

Si es una potencia pequeña 10-20 Kw con la reactancia de linea basta.

Saludos


----------



## tec_figueroa (Jul 8, 2008)

Te comento que algunos fabricantes recomiendan mas bien para distancias importantes
tal como esta que tal vez por motivos circuntansciales no se puede acortar colocar un
reactor de carga entre el motor y el variador, desde luego tambien el de linea.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 31, 2017)

Hola gente del foro. Vengo leyendo varios temas en busca de la respuesta y este me parece el mas indicado porque se toco el tema.

Estoy trabajando sobre una maquina la cual tiene un motor trifasico de 3Hp conectados a un motoreductor de 1:10 y el mismo a dos rolos enfrentados que determinan el calibre del material que pasa por ellos.

El motor es conectado a un variador de velocidad el cual esta programado para que funcione a 30Hz. Realice mediciones y entre las bobinas del motor hay 115v, con una corriente de 4A. El motor es de 3x380v y su corriente nominal en triangulo (como esta conectado) es de 4.6A

El problema en cuestion es que el motor a pesar de tener un reductor llegamos a la conclusion (luego de armarla) de que esta un poco rapida todavia por lo que busco bajar mas su velocidad que 30Hz. Al hacer una prueba de fuego baje a 20Hz y el motor bajo la velocidad pero con mas ruido de giro que el nominal, la misma corriente y tension pero calentando un poco mas de lo normal. 

Puedo bajar la frecuencia sin tener problemas? 

Hay una formula que entregue el valor minimo de frecuencia a la que se puede utilizar? 

El motor tiene un ventilador en su parte trasera... En caso de tener que adherirle ventilacion... Como calculo la misma?

Muchas gracias, espero sus respuestas


----------



## fen2006 (Ene 31, 2017)

a esa velocidad no creo que el ventilador que lleva atrás funcione... puedes colocarle un ventilador externo que funcione a máxima velocidad para enfriarlo o cambiar la relación de la caja para llevar el motor a 60 hz


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2017)

Para trabajar por debajo del 50% debe ser un motor que debe estar realizado para trabajar con variadores, una opción es un motor de mayor caballaje, un motor de 960 RPM o en su defecto introducir una reducción mayor a las salida.
Hay que tener en cuenta el torque que necesita el tren de rodillos, desde ya para esa aplicación el motor es muy chico.
Por otro lado esta bien  configurada la curva de torque???


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 2, 2017)

Hola a todos.

tinchoball: concuerdo con lo que dicen fen2006 y pandacba.
En esa velocidad de 30Hz y con consumo de corriente casi la nominal, el ventilador no logra refrigerar el motor, salvo que el motor trabaje en ciclos (parte - para....)

Pero faltan datos:

¿Cuál es la frecuencia del motor: 50 o 60Hz?
¿Cuántos polos tiene el motor? o ¿a qué velocidad en rpm gira?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2017)

Concuerdo , motor mas grande , reducción de relación adecuada , etc

Quizás puedan poner una reducción a correas 3:1 entre el motor y el reductor . . . 

De todas maneras , para la ventilación se emplea mayormente ventilador centrifugo  :


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 2, 2017)

Hola gente! Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Voy a optar por cambiar la reduccion porque poner ventilacion significa que el motor va a trabajar forzado y eso le disminuye la vida util y para maquinas que trabajan mucho tiempo no conviene jugar con eso.

Nunca esta de mas aprender otras posibles soluciones al problema. Gracias!


----------



## donovan603 (Feb 2, 2017)

Como te indicaron a bajas velocidades el motor no se puede autoventilar, hay una empresa Argentina que quita la turbina original y la reemplaza por un ventilador conectado a 50 Hz; pensa algo similar, ademas ten en cuenta que si el motor pasa los 100 ºC por mas que tenga aislación clase F los rodamientos no aguantan.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2017)

Una reducción mecánica ayuda por partida doble; aumenta el par y por lo tanto baja la corriente y al girar el motor a mas velocidad se ventila mejor.
Lo que pasa es que poner un ventilador es mucho mas sencillo y económico. Y puede que de todos modos te haga falta.


----------

